# After having a baby how long does it take for you to be fertile again?



## sunnihoneyluv (Nov 7, 2005)

I was just wondering....I had a baby Oct 30th and about 3 weeks after me and my fiance had sex but with no protection. I'm scared that I might be pregnant. My Gyn told me that he couldnt start me on birth control just yet, I have to go back in 2 weeks to get a urine pregnancy test before I can get birth control. So whats the chances that I could be pregnant? I havent gotten my period yet but I am having dark blood spotting, could that be my period?


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I think I had PP bleeding for 4 weeks so it's very possible that's the case with you. Are you nursing? On demand? That'll put a hold on fertility returning. I think you are ok. Just take it easy! Nooky at 3 weeks PP? Sheesh!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

While it is true that bfeeding on demand night and day is usually enough to keep u from ovulating some woman will ovulate anyway. I know 2-3 woman that got pg 3 weeks pp 1 was nursing the others not to sure about. If you r bfing be aware that bcp can dramatically decrease your milk supply even the mini pill can sometimes cause problems.


----------

